# Shhh!! Don't tell bigcouger about this



## kweinert (Apr 18, 2012)

I had one piece of firewood that had enough blue in it, so I took it up to where the shop will be, did some jointing and bandsawing and came up with a few blanks of 'denim pine'.

Turned one of them, it's a small candle holder for tea lights.

[attachment=4436]

Finished with a bit of homemade Waterlox (BLO, Naptha, lacquer, japan drier)

Just in case you missed it in the other thread, this is beetle kill pine. The infestation by the beetle triggers the blue in the pine and kills the tree. There are vast tracts of them here in the west.

Kevin posted that one company back before this was common and valued on its own tried to put a spin on this 'contaminated' pine by labeling it as 'Blue Denim Pine' in order to make it seem like a good thing. At the time customers didn't want it.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 19, 2012)

kweinert said:


> I had one piece of firewood that had enough blue in it, so I took it up to where the shop will be, did some jointing and bandsawing and came up with a few blanks of 'denim pine'.
> 
> Turned one of them, it's a small candle holder for tea lights.
> 
> ...


Turning is fun eh?
So we have another member of the pine lovers' club. Hey Cougar you can still officially join. Might as well with all that pine you have stashed under that purty workbench.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

I just love the title of your thread! What a fun place to be, gave me a chuckle this morning before my day starts! Thanks!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't worry He will never notice it. Not nearly enough smiles in posts.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2012)

hahahaha very nice! on all counts!

Don't worry big cat, I hate pine too, but do you see me making a desk/bedside table/makeup table out of it? :rofl2:


----------

